# Tank stand



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a new 5.5 gallon tank and I am trying to figure out what to use for a stand... I have this table but I am unsure of what will or will not hold the weight...http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/44361109
I am guessing a 5 gal full with water and gravel would be around 75 lbs. so do you think this could hold it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably (well, long term, definitely) not. 

Get something that's constructed like this at the very least:
___
| |


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

i actually used one of these ikea end tables http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/40104270 to hold a 10G.. The only downfall of this design your looking at is the weight will be distributed on the hardware(screws) so they might sheer. Look for something that has a table top or legs under the top.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

If you are in IKEA store, sit on that table and move a little. If you are filling comfortable, the stand will be good for a small tank


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

see my sketch here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/VmLVlOQajj_iIt3jBk1AsTQ9SgErPWL1amf7s91Remo?feat=directlink

I would just keep an eye out on kijiji for a 10g tubular metal stand. Put a piece of wood on top, and put the 5.5g on it. When you want to go to a 10g, you can put the 10g on the top, and the wood and the 5.5 g underneath.

I could easily modify that Ikea nightstand to be able to hold far more than 75 pounds. I would cut three pieces of 1"x3" pine (I even have some left-over from an ikea bunkbed), and I would screw those in place, at both sides, and directly in the center of the stand, and held in place by four screws each. Also, when assembling the ikea nightstand, use "fish" type wood glue (its a special wood glue containing a fish compound that makes it stick extra well). Thus modified, I think it would hold at least 400 pounds vertical, and two hundred pounds laterally.

W


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

My 25 gal is super heavy and it's on my table in my room, the frame is metal so it's perfect


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Russgro said:


> i actually used one of these ikea end tables http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/40104270 to hold a 10G.. The only downfall of this design your looking at is the weight will be distributed on the hardware(screws) so they might sheer. Look for something that has a table top or legs under the top.


I have this table in my living room. I feel uncomfortable when 15 kg daughter gets on it. Your tank is 40+ kg, it's quite a lot for that table. I would consider something more reliable.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have this table in my living room. I feel uncomfortable when 15 kg daughter gets on it. Your tank is 40+ kg, it's quite a lot for that table. I would consider something more reliable.


I USED to use it for a 10G read the quote. It hasn't been on that table in a couple years. It stayed on there for over a year tho no problems. I will admit it may not have been the best, but it worked.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I actually have that table also, Malm I think...in pink lol. I used to have a 5 gallon on it too but it seemed it made the table uneven and thats never a good sign... I do have a nightstand that is more like the shape ameekplec showed and has 2 drawers in it, probably more sturdy, i can stand on it and it doesnt move... Just gotta find a new sock drawer  
thanks everyone for your responses!! If I hadnt asked you all, it probably would have ended up breaking something... 
I did like the idea of getting a used 10 gallon stand  then id have a reason to get another tank hehehe


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

GuppyLove said:


> Just gotta find a new sock drawer


You don't need socks.

And doesn't everyone hate Pants?

If you get Ikea furniture, always think first - will this supprt an aquarium, and how big is the maximum size?

And that's why there's two tanks in our bedroom


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

lol ameekplec yes any and all furniture from now on will have to stand up to tank weight  
My bedroom furniture is actually in My second bedroom so that My tanks can be in My main bedroom too lol


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Tanks before pants! 

W


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hehe yes we have our priorities straight


----------

